# Fiji vs Totoka



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was just on craigslist and saw 2 different types of live rock, one was Fiji for $3.20/lb and 75lbs of it. The other was totoka and 4.20/lb for 50 lbs. Which would you recommend?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This question probably falls in my realm of backgroud, unfortunately I have never seen Totoka live rock. I did a quick google search, and it turns out that Totoka is a region within Fiji, but the rock is rarely available in the trade.

Fiji rock, in my opinion, is the best rock available in the hobby that you will regularly find for sale. It is very light weight and extremely porous. According to Mr. Google, Totoka rock is the best rock available from Fiji. 

I think you will be happy with both results. I would purchase the rock from the aquarium with the best track record of success.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright sounds good. I think I am going to go with the Fiji because when I googled both of them, I saw that fiji always has a good overall success. Not to mention, its cheaper and I get more!


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I ended up going with 50 pounds of the totoka. What will grow on live rock? Any sort of corals or just algae?


----------

